# Is your mum in law



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I was asked if my mum in law was an angel.



"Not yet." I replied.

Dave p


----------



## overthemoon (May 12, 2010)

Mines a treasure, she should be buried! 8O


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

If and when mine ever leaves this earth of ours, she will become an angel and whilst she is on earth she is a treasure.

A nicer woman one would have to go round the world to find another like her.

God bless and look after her and long may she live

Peter


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

c'mon peter,whats the punchline? ye've left it out :lol: 
seamus.


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

I have put my wife on a six foot pedestal.

Luckily she cant get down.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

seamusog said:


> c'mon peter,whats the punchline? ye've left it out :lol:
> seamus.


No punchline, all from the heart

Peter


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> seamusog said:
> 
> 
> > c'mon peter,whats the punchline? ye've left it out :lol:
> ...


Fair play to ye then Peter.Them ones are hard to find.
Every time I got within striking distance of mine I wanted to garotte her  
seamus.


----------

